# Malabar Sun 13th



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone up for this one ????? Kings et all.......... Explore the area a bit .............. Could be some bonito (Kezza?)

Woppie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

would love to but i'm still in NZ for another week or maybe 2.
i hope you get out there though, i would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mmmm - maybe no takers yet Kezza ???? Ive got a little job on Sunday now - so I might leave it - hurry up and get back here mister. On the business front could you PM me Penny Gs number please

Thanks

Woppie


----------

